# “Da Capo” & “Da Capo Light” Music Fonts for Dorico



## Nor (Sep 17, 2021)

Here are my two newest music fonts for Dorico: "Da Capo" and "Da Capo Light", two SMuFL featuring almost 2700 symbols. Da Capo Light font is a lighter version of Da Capo, please browse the pdf links below for comparison:

https://norfonts.ma/en/Da%20Capo%20Music%20Font%20-%20Full%20score%20-%20Au%20Tombeau%20de%20Rachmaninoff.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/Da%20Capo%20Light%20Music%20Font%20-%20Full%20score%20-%20Au%20Tombeau%20de%20Rachmaninoff.pdf
************

https://norfonts.ma/en/Da%20Capo%20Music%20Font%20-%20Full%20score%20-%20Constellations.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/Da%20Capo%20Light%20Music%20Font%20-%20Full%20score%20-%20Constellations.pdf
************

https://norfonts.ma/en/Da%20Capo%20Music%20Font%20-%20Full%20score%20-%20Dorico%20Prelude.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/Da%20Capo%20Light%20Music%20Font%20-%20Full%20score%20-%20Dorico%20Prelude.pdf
************

https://norfonts.ma/en/Da%20Capo%20Music%20Font%20-%20Full%20score%20-%20Green%20Trees%20Are%20Bending.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/Da%20Capo%20Light%20Music%20Font%20-%20Full%20score%20-%20Green%20Trees%20Are%20Bending.pdf
The overall design is inspired from some old classical piano books I've on my library since I was 10 years old. I hope you like my nw design.

*Da Capo & Da Capo Light SMuFL fonts are now available:*









Da Capo (SmuFL) Fonts | NorFonts


(Emulating Schott Style) Two elegant music fonts for a Standard and Lighter engraved music notation! Use the coupon code SMUFLME to get 25% off when you purchase Da Capo, Mezzo, Mezza, Scordatura, TUTTI, and SOLI together. 🏷 All purchases are FINAL and NON-REFUNDABLE given the numerical nature...




norfonts.ma


----------

